# 2007 Jamis Supernova Cross Bike!



## czdavid (Jun 1, 2005)

At the end of September Jamis will be releasing a new racing cross bike.

Frame is triple butted Kinesium with a formet top tube for shouldering, carbon seat stay. 
Fork: Easton EC - 90x CNT
Wheels: Easton Vista sealed bearing version, 20H front, 24H rear.
Tires: Vittoria Cross XG, 32c
Shifters: Ultegra 10sp
Casette: 105 10sp
Crank: FSA Gossemar Cross Compact 46/36
Brakes: Avid Shorty
Bar: Ritchey Pro
Post: Ritchey Pro
Stem: Ritchey Pro
Saddle: Selle San Marco Ponza

Weight 56cm bike: 18.50lbs

Here is the best part, all this for MSRP of $1900


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM nice, wonder what street price will be?


----------



## stumped04 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Nice*

anyone know when this will be available?


----------



## el-cid (Jan 22, 2004)

stumped04 said:


> anyone know when this will be available?


Not to be a smart ass or anything but... "At the end of September Jamis will be releasing a new racing cross bike." so I'd assume the end of September.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

no derailleurs? 

I wonder what they will spec? Ultegra front, 105 rear?


----------



## stumped04 (Sep 20, 2005)

el-cid said:


> Not to be a smart ass or anything but... "At the end of September Jamis will be releasing a new racing cross bike." so I'd assume the end of September.


sry bro i was a little excited looking for something like sept. 24th at 4:15 EDT.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

nice to see that Jamis is upgrading the "boat anchor/" to a race friendly machine.
FYI still on the "nova" means no go bandwagon, ie 'super no go'?


----------



## czdavid (Jun 1, 2005)

Ultegra rear, 105 front.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

kannas said:


> nice to see that Jamis is upgrading the "boat anchor/" to a race friendly machine.
> FYI still on the "nova" means no go bandwagon, ie 'super no go'?


you don't think the Nova is race worthy? I was just thinking about picking one up as a pit bike and swapping out the aluminum fork for a carbon one.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

still haven't answered my question...


----------



## czdavid (Jun 1, 2005)

For 2006 Jamis offered a steel 631 Reynolds Nova complete bike, carbon fork 105 10sp, Ritchey wheelset. MSRP was $1375. There was also a Reynolds 853 Nova available as frame only. There will be a 2007 steel Nova 631 Reynolds cross bike (carbon fork) available for 07 for $1300 MSRP, the pure race machine will be the Supernova.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

DRLski said:


> still haven't answered my question...


Nothing wrong with the older Novas. Plenty of folks raced them. The 631 frames are a wee bit heavy, but it's a pit bike. Whatevs. 

I'm super psyched about the 07 Supernova. I'm hoping I can swing a pair.


----------



## Jamieskitele (Oct 21, 2005)

*I have a 2001 Nova*

The olerd Novas race well. The geometry is close to that of a steel IF. In 2003 Jamis changed the geometry with a lonnger wheelbase and more slack angles. From then on the bike was more like a touring bike. This is why I bought a 2006 Specialized Tricross S-Works. I love the Jamis ride quality and have gotten the weight down with Ksyrium wheels and a mix of DA and Ultegra as well as WCS stem and bar. I still use the Nova for training and as a pit bike and contiune to love the ride. But... The S works is stiff and ridiculosly fast!

This new Jamis may be my next 'crosser. Anyone want to buy a nice S-works.


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

older novas are, basically, road geometry frames with canti studs. maybe you die hard roadies like them but they suck for me for riding on anything with some dirt on the surface. newer novas with the cross geometry is much better in my taste.


----------

